# 11dpt and heavy bleeding, is it over??



## mandamoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi , just looking for a bit of hope and support,
  I had 2 embryos  replaced on 3 may it was a 2day transfer. Yesterday was 11dpt, i started orange spotting yesterday afternoon, i saw this as a good sign as this happened on my first cycle 11dpt which resulted in my dd. Yesterday evening the spotting turned to bright red bleeding and im still bleeding now.Also lots of cramps.
My otd isnt until 21st may so nearly a week left. Spoke to my clinic who have said still test next week as i could still get a positive.
Ihad a hcg shot 3 days after transfer i haven't had any other meds since.
I was convinced i was pregnant, this was our last shot for a sibling, gutted if its over


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

Didn't want to read and run   Have your clinic not suggested testing your progesterone levels to see if they are in the right range as if they are low caould be a cause of the bleeding?

Good luck

X


----------



## mandamoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi barbster, tbh they were not very helpful at all. The nurse asked if i was on any meds still and told me just to test on the date they said. Didn't mention any tests.
Im just trying to rest today. I have been thinking that maybe the hcg shot after et was not enough for me, who knows, you can drive yourself mad with this x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

My clinic usually take a blood test 1 week post EC to check the levels as it is quite important. What progesterone support are you on?


----------



## mandamoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, im not on anything, on my first icsi which resulted in my dd i had them pessaries up until 12 weeks pregnant,.
This time i had a shot of 2000 hcg 3 days after transfer.. nothing since.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

It sounds like you need some progesterone support although I am not an expert. I would ring the clinic and ask to speak to one of the doctors about this. 

Good luck

X


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Mandamoo. So upsetting you're going through this. Agree with everything barbster has said.
  hope everything will be ok.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mandamoo

Did you get to speak to the clinic today?


----------



## mandamoo (Jan 12, 2009)

hi barbster, no i didn't call back today. Think i will call them tomorrow and question the progesterone. Im still bleeding the same.  xx


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, good luck then for tomorrow, hope things settle down for you


----------

